# Removal of IVC filter



## sudip.rai

Can I code the removal of IVC filter to CPT 37203, 75961-26. I could not find any other appropriate code for removal of vascular filter. please suggest.


----------



## drsnpatil

*IVC Filter*



sudip.rai said:


> Can I code the removal of IVC filter to CPT 37203, 75961-26. I could not find any other appropriate code for removal of vascular filter. please suggest.



Hi Sudip, These are the prefect codes for removal of IVC filter.


----------



## sudip.rai

thanks,


----------

